# My take on a hollow body.



## Blueglass (Sep 18, 2018)

I wanted a semihollow of my own design. It took mw awhile to come up with a shape I was happy with. Cuban Mahogany back and North Indian Rosewood (Dalbergia sissoo) top. Neck with be Sissoo as well and I'm still deciding on fingerboard material.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 18, 2018)

Bonus: Sissoo strat body.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 19, 2018)

Both are going to be beauties when complete! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Sep 19, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 19, 2018)

That's a very cool shape, so it's actually hollow?


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 20, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> That's a very cool shape, so it's actually hollow?


The middle 4" is solid from the bridge on back but under the pickups is hollowed leaving a 1" beam on either side under the pickup tab area. Then there are 2 more hollow chambers uner both sides of the body. The chambers are carved into the top and bottom and are similar to the carve of the top. I got pretty carried away, took no pics and sealed it up, oh well.


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 20, 2018)

I have recarved the top twice since that pic and it will probably get one more.


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 22, 2018)

Mahogany you are my friend! I love the deep, acute angle cut on the lower bout of the first one - very Rick Turner-esque. All the shaping looks gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Sep 22, 2018)

+1. With the angled neck pocket heel cut!


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 22, 2018)

The arch carved serves this shape better than having a recurve around the perimeter. I know this is a bolt-on, but that “inferred tenon pickup void” makes you do a double take like it is a set neck with a long tenon dovetail shaped that extends to the bridge. I guess that is the partial hollowed element and a wire channel to electronic control/pots and switch. I do like the heel assymetrical curve at the treble side- would be fitting if you curried that element at the edge of the heel pocket on the treble side as well.

I would love to see the back side of this semi-hollow.

Will the headstock have a 6 in line tuners or a 3 per 3 side tuners?

What is the control configuration on this- 3 way switch with 2 tone/2 volume, 3 way with 1 tone/1 volume.....will you have the humbuckers splittable with a push/pull?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 22, 2018)

How about a variegated pau ferro for the fretboard?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm going super simple. A 3 way switch, 1 volume a couple of the Airline single coil in a humbucker case pick ups. Going for raunchy Hound Dog Taylor sort of tone. The back is built for comfort. My wife loves the carve even more than the front. I have a Bois D Rose fingerboard I've already slotted but also have Cacao wood that looks great and has an incredible tap tone and Buttonwood... Pretty sure the Bois D Rose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 2, 2018)

@Arn213 now that I'm done driving all over the south here is the back. It is about 5/8" thicker than a Strat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you Les for the back photo. Liking the fact that you located the input jack away from the top or away the side walls- nice touch that you created a “niche” at the rear so that it is “out of sight and out of mind”. Better there too for playing standing up for sessions and gigs. I am also digging the recesssed carved swoop that extends from the lower nub cut-away to the upper non cut-away.........crafty thinking there so you can retain a standard heel thickness as oppose to having a bulging neck pocket. It looks very ergonomic and very comfortable body style!

Can’t wait to see the neck!


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 2, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Thank you Les for the back photo. Liking the fact that you located the input jack away from the top or away the side walls- nice touch that you created a “niche” at the rear so that it is “out of sight and out of mind”. Better there too for playing standing up for sessions and gigs. I am also digging the recesssed carved swoop that extends from the lower nub cut-away to the upper non cut-away.........crafty thinking there so you can retain a standard heel thickness as oppose to having a bulging neck pocket. It looks very ergonomic and very comfortable body style!
> 
> Can’t wait to see the neck!


My neck jig needs a little fine tuning before I get too far on the neck. I will cut the truss rod channel soon enough...

I've always had a thing for ergonomics and efficiency. Now that I've had a little time with the input carve I wish I would have went completely horizontal as it would be even more out of the way. I have plans to go much more arch carved with internal structure and a soft wood top and I will use it then. My mind was 3 steps ahead on this build but I figured small steps will give me a chance to get better first. I will be buying Sinker Cypress and Curly Sinker Pine for the tops. I have one more I will build at the same time as those that will be way over the top using my termite tunnel wood and pecky sinker cypress. Things are coming together for me to work on projects I've had in mind for years.


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 2, 2018)

Headstock will be 6 inline reverse. I just really like the idea of tension the same way as a piano soundboard. I think the design will work well with the guitar shape.

Controls will be 3 way selector like a LEs Paul with one Volume knob. That is all I tend to use. I ride the volume some when I play to change break up but I don't use 2 to balance the pick ups and I always just dime the tone anyway.

I'm going to be using the Eastwood/ Airline VVSC single in a hum bucker case for pickups. I want this this Hound Dog Taylor raunchy! @Arn213


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 2, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> My neck jig needs a little fine tuning before I get too far on the neck. I will cut the truss rod channel soon enough...
> 
> I've always had a thing for ergonomics and efficiency. Now that I've had a little time with the input carve I wish I would have went completely horizontal as it would be even more out of the way. I have plans to go much more arch carved with internal structure and a soft wood top and I will use it then. My mind was 3 steps ahead on this build but I figured small steps will give me a chance to get better first. I will be buying Sinker Cypress and Curly Sinker Pine for the tops. I have one more I will build at the same time as those that will be way over the top using my termite tunnel wood and pecky sinker cypress. Things are coming together for me to work on projects I've had in mind for years.



I can tell that you put so much work outside and I know you must have spent tremendous amount of time as well in the inside to properly make it a semi-hollow. I am glad that everything is coming together for you the way you have envisioned it. 

I have a tele body out of Louisiana Cypress- it is slightly softer, but light. I can equate it to between southern swamp ash and southern pine. Can’t wait to see the sinker cypress and the curly sinker pine for the tops!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 2, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> Headstock will be 6 inline reverse. I just really like the idea of tension the same way as a piano soundboard. I think the design will work well with the guitar shape.
> 
> Controls will be 3 way selector like a LEs Paul with one Volume knob. That is all I tend to use. I ride the volume some when I play to change break up but I don't use 2 to balance the pick ups and I always just dime the tone anyway.
> 
> I'm going to be using the Eastwood/ Airline VVSC single in a hum bucker case for pickups. I want this this Hound Dog Taylor raunchy! @Arn213



I am a fan of the reverse headstock- it does have a different string tension.......had a very early Hendrix Fender USA with the big headstock with reverse tuners and one of my faves is a Gibson* Firebird with the reverse headstock.

Master volume is fine- had an EBMM EVH at one point and love that set up.

I have not played an Eastwood/Airline VVSC single in humbucker case for pickups. I am intrigued to see what they look and sound like- are they low wound or high wound?


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 2, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> I am a fan of the reverse headstock- it does have a different string tension.......had a very early Hendrix Fender USA with the big headstock with reverse tuners and one of my faves is a Gibson* Firebird with the reverse headstock.
> 
> Master volume is fine- had an EBMM EVH at one point and love that set up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 2, 2018)

Oops my respnse ended up buried in the reply.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow and wow on the guitarist and those pickups! Did not expect that (tonal palette) and really digging the flavor with the note separation, tightness and clarity! I am a fan of those fore sure + you can't beat the price on them!


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 2, 2018)

Les- what is the plan for the strat above with the humbucker routes as far as materials, electronics and pups?


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 2, 2018)

Very similar. 3 way Tele type selector, 1 volume, and thinking about Harmonic Design Z-90's or I don't know what else for pick ups (could easily go with the Duncan P-rails again). Hardtail, Reverse Headstock w/ Sperzels on both. The Strat will probably get black hardware. Hollowbody gets chrome, wraparound bridge, creme pick up surrounds, knobs... (might turn some wood parts on little metal lathe).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 18, 2018)

Having a dilemma. Going with cream pickup surrounds and selector switch, The knob will be cream with a tortoise shell ring inside it. The pickups will be tortoiseshell (changed my mind and ordered Harmonic Design Z-90's, I will probably order the VVSC's as well and try both other set to the strat).. Hardware chrome.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 19, 2018)

The top fingerboard has nice warm colors- what is it? The second one is the bois de rose? That one just anchors the whole look from head to toe. 

I am a fan on reverse headstock- I had one of the original early Fender Hendrix run and it was Olympic White with the big headstock (gone but not forgotten) and the Firebird is still in the line up. It does have a different feel and string tension. Maybe a hair more plinky and easier to bend. Michael Hampton of the Funkadelic in the mid 1970’s had a righty guitar strat body with a reverse headstock- not the righty reverse strat that left handed Jimi popularized (as well as Otis Rush). 

So my question is what made you go outside of traditional realm and go to the other side of doing a reverse headstock on your builds?


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh man I love some P-funk cannot stay in a bad mood. The first guitar I built was Firebird shaped but beveled off like an Ibanez Saber. Great idea but the neck ended up to thin for me. One day I'll grab it from Dad's and mod it for slide. Built that in 89-90 and did not have a good follow through on one until last year.


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 19, 2018)

I like the idea of the tension pulling low to high like a piano soundboard. It is subtle but a strange obsession of mine.


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 19, 2018)

First board isButtonwood. Conocarpus Erectus.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 25, 2018)

Mock ups. Can't help myself.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 3, 2018)

Black, black, black! But maybe a satin finish to go with the grains

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 7, 2018)

Personally, I am not a big fan of black hardware due to the plastic like finish the manufacturers put on them. Those tend to look like plastic and does not looking convincingly like metal alloy. I do like black hardware on opaque black, transparent black on figured maple, gray-black on maple, red opaque or deep red stained, dark green stained maple, medium to dark blue stained maple top guitars.

I prefer this finish on mahogany and koa wood like guitars....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 7, 2018)

Had not seen that finish before.


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 7, 2018)

Schaller carries a wide range of finish- I believe those are antique copper. There are other companies that make copper finishes, but most are ABR bridges, TOM, Floyd, adjustable stoptail with individual saddles, tele bridges, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 7, 2018)

I like it in certain cases. My 3rd guitar was my first "good one" it was a Kramer Striker and the hardware was black. So I guess I acquired the taste. I hate gold hardware but it is because it never seems to hold up.


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 8, 2018)

Those are nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 10, 2018)

Fretboards done and ready for glue. Thinking about binding one but I'll need more tools. Cacao wood on top, Buttonwood on the bottom.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 23, 2018)

Getting closer.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 23, 2018)

The finish is slowly coming along but is not there yet.


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 23, 2018)

That's gonna be cool!


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice progress Wes! Interesting route on the wraparound/wrapover stop-tail bridge. Those are non compensated like how it was specified on the 1950’s LP Junior. I never played that type of bridge and would be interested how you like the way it intonates. I did own some PRS with a wrap around bridge that we’re solid bodies (mostly cu22 and a Mc) and a hollow body and an arch top with wrap around bridge with adjustable slotted saddles for better intonation. The standard wrap around bridge I had never had to fuss much with the rear adjustable screws either on the treble or bass side.

The really cool detail is the slot opening on the spoke wheel to adjust the truss rod. Some guitars that has those like an EBMM EVH or a Hamiltone Main has a standard u shape cut out at the end of the fretboard. But, yours is more of a better upgrade as it has more of a tailored look! I have seen variation that has a cover on top (same material as the fretboard) of the fretboard surface- several version I have seen either had 2 mini screws at either end and several I have seen had earth magnet poles (not quite sure if those would be good as it is near the neck pickup). I do like the truss rod adjustment on the neck end as oppose to the nut end for strength and stability.

Looking forward to seeing more..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 26, 2018)

I'll be taking the neck back off and shaping it further plus more fret work but here it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 8, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> Nice progress Wes! Interesting route on the wraparound/wrapover stop-tail bridge. Those are non compensated like how it was specified on the 1950’s LP Junior. I never played that type of bridge and would be interested how you like the way it intonates. I did own some PRS with a wrap around bridge that we’re solid bodies (mostly cu22 and a Mc) and a hollow body and an arch top with wrap around bridge with adjustable slotted saddles for better intonation. The standard wrap around bridge I had never had to fuss much with the rear adjustable screws either on the treble or bass side.
> 
> The really cool detail is the slot opening on the spoke wheel to adjust the truss rod. Some guitars that has those like an EBMM EVH or a Hamiltone Main has a standard u shape cut out at the end of the fretboard. But, yours is more of a better upgrade as it has more of a tailored look! I have seen variation that has a cover on top (same material as the fretboard) of the fretboard surface- several version I have seen either had 2 mini screws at either end and several I have seen had earth magnet poles (not quite sure if those would be good as it is near the neck pickup). I do like the truss rod adjustment on the neck end as oppose to the nut end for strength and stability.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more..........


I like the bridge pretty well. It may not be perfect for intonation but it is darned close. I'm still tweeking a little here and there with everything on it and I'm sure I will get everything tighter. The guitar resonates and sustains very well, nice overtones. IMO. I tried to plan it as simple and comfortable as possible. I'm a bit surprised at how much quack the bridge pick up has. 

I almost sold it 2 days ago but ended up with a commision where I pretty much get to do what I want but lefty. I picked up wood for that one and ended up with enough to build 4 guitars. Pretty sure one will be same shape but a thinner solid body w/ P-90's. I got a super nice Mahogany crotch. Thursday I will size and clean all the blanks cut and sides cleaned up I can't wait to see what that and the Tropical Almond (related to Limba) look like after planeing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 9, 2019)

Les...what's your take on P90's vs regular single coils?

Are hot wound single coils comparable?


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2019)

From what little experience I have with pure P-90's they have more meat in the low end and maybe a little more detail in the highs than single coils. I've been skirting around them, the strat shaped guitar has P-Rails which are really cool. I was surprised how much I used the P-90 postions especially neck. So this one I used kind of an oversized P-90 which is a different beast. I want to try a nice set soon.

They do kind of bridge the gap between humbucker and single coil, I really like the highs better than a humbucker.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Les...what's your take on P90's vs regular single coils?
> 
> Are hot wound single coils comparable?



I think Lollar makes a pickup that is supposed to be a P-90 in a singlecoil package.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wayne, just to add to Wes response. It depends on what magnets are used and they are measure how weak they are or how strong they are (Alnico 2, 3, 4 and 5) in how each impact tone.

If you wanted a P-90 as close and comparable to a single coil, the Alnico 5 would be the magnets for it for that more balanced EQ, top end sparkle, more open, more airy with a slightly more pop. The 2 and 3’s are typically more dialed in to a vintage more tone- soft, smoother (not tight and focus), warm, fuller, etc.

I have an SC 7 string with a set neck that has 3 p-90’s (actually one is the bridge and the middle is housed together into one cover) with a 5 way switch with a vibrato bridge. That one does have an Alnico rod magnets and too my ears gives the guitar a “slightly hot” disposition.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks guys. I may have to route one for P90's one day for the kid. He might dig it. Personally, I always end up playing melodic sorta stuff. Heck for me a tele bridges only value is in the blend in the middle position. I played around with humbuckers for years and finally gave up on em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 30, 2019)

I like how you did not use string trees on the head.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 31, 2019)

SubVet10 said:


> I like how you did not use string trees on the head.


I always use an angled headstock, I really like scarf joints. I really don't like string trees.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bugeater281 (Mar 29, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> How about a variegated pau ferro for the fretboard?
> 
> View attachment 153356



Is that a bunch of flame maple in the background? And is it guitar neck sized?


----------

